# NCD - GoPro Hero 3 White



## UCBmetal (Mar 22, 2014)

Here she be, in full force doing my latest cover opus, Ants of The Sky by BTBAM. I LOVE the jaws clamp addition, its so cool for playthroughs.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i_obGMwwYrM


----------



## UCBmetal (Mar 24, 2014)

OH! No real insights other than this one, BUT doing playthrough videos with the camera on the head stock (which looks SO cool) creates a TON of neck dive when you're playing standing, so be careful with that.


----------



## Philligan (Mar 25, 2014)

Nice.  I got my dad one for Christmas, he really digs it. I'd love to pick one up sometime.


----------



## HexaneLake (Apr 5, 2014)

Looks killer man! I've been meaning to grab one of these for my surfboard


----------

